# Positive Latching For Doors?



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Any cabinet makers out there in Cyber land??

I am tired of fighting with the cheap plastic latches on the doors to keep them closed. They just don't work.

I would like to find some type of positive latch that would require me to physically lift the door handle or push a button on the handle to allow it to release and open. That way the won't accidentally open up.

I've looked around and so far have not found a thing. I figure a cabinet maker might have some insight into different types of latches/handles that might work better.

Thanks all!!

Ron


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Ron,

If you are talking about the inside doors, I was thinking about the child safety locks that you put on the kitchen cabinets. I think the magnet ones would work the best. When we moved into our house 2 year ago the people left all the child proof locks (the good magnet ones) in the kitchen, of course I removed them and threw them out......

Just a thought.

Gary


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Agreed.

To add to this, on our last trip out a door opened up and the top hinge broke loose ( the metal cracked) and the door swung around the bottom hinge bending it.

I just purchased two new Euro hinges for $10 and will likely replace the rest with these stronger ones.

Wayne


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Just a guess but I would think the reason we don't see the positive latch cabinet handles anymore is twofold: 1) they cost more to the manufacturer, and 2) they represent a potential trap hazaard to the little ones (not as sever as the old refer handlles but still an issue).

My first camper had great handles - push the button and pull open. Too bad we've 'progressed' to the current state.

BBB


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

My '05 Smokey, which I traded for my Outback,







had metal tabs on the doors and the drawer fronts which went between 2 plastic rollers on the frames. These actually made for some very snug fitting doors and drawers. I never had any doors or drawers open while travelling. I have been thinking about trying to find them and replace all these stupid plastic connectors.....

Steve


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

One of the first things I did with my outback was replace those cheap things. On my way home after purchasing my 21rs almost every door and drawer was open. I used what huntr70 was talking about. They are called double roller positive catches, but different vendors use different names. I found them at my local hardware store (which happends to be the one I manage). I also replaced all the hinges with better ones.

Toolman


----------



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

toolman said:


> One of the first things I did with my outback was replace those cheap things. On my way home after purchasing my 21rs almost every door and drawer was open. I used what huntr70 was talking about. They are called double roller positive catches, but different vendors use different names. I found them at my local hardware store (which happends to be the one I manage). I also replaced all the hinges with better ones.
> 
> Toolman
> [snapback]48841[/snapback]​


Not to change this post,but I see your TV is a Ford 550. It is the largest TV that I have seen on this forum. And you are towing a 21'TT. I bet it tows like it's not even there. Well compared to alot of combinations closer to the the limit. Well at least you can copy the Lucy show where she collected rocks. But you won't have to worry about being over loaded.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I guess I'm lucky, our cabinets, with the exception of one, all stay shut during travel.

I would think that the child locks would work well though.

Jason


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

I just bought the truck a little over a week ago and towed my tt for the first time a couple days ago and your right. I keep on looking in my mirrors to see if it still there. Glad my dw approved of the purchase.

Toolman


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

toolman said:


> One of the first things I did with my outback was replace those cheap things. On my way home after purchasing my 21rs almost every door and drawer was open. I used what huntr70 was talking about. They are called double roller positive catches, but different vendors use different names. I found them at my local hardware store (which happends to be the one I manage). I also replaced all the hinges with better ones.
> 
> Toolman
> [snapback]48841[/snapback]​


Do you have any pictures of these catches?

Thanks sunny 
MaeJae


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

i can take some pics and post them this weekend.

Toolman


----------



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

toolman said:


> I just bought the truck a little over a week ago and towed my tt for the first time a couple days ago and your right.Â I keep on looking in my mirrors to see if it still there.Â Glad my dw approved of the purchase.
> 
> Toolman
> [snapback]48894[/snapback]​


What engine do you have and what is the towing capacity


----------



## ddavidson (Jun 12, 2005)

For holding the cabinets closed, I found some nice brass units with adjustable sprung ball-bearings that work an indented tab mounted on the door (if that makes any sense). Anyways, they work well and are adjustable to give the strength you need. I need the doors tight because I travel on gravel quite a bit.

I was in a motor home about 5 years ago and it had some push-to-open latches that were awesome. I haven't been able to find anything like this, however.

I am interested in what people are doing about the hinges? Is there a particular replacement hinge that fits into the recess that are better than the stock ones?

D'Arcy


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

I haven't tried them but Rockler.com has a knob like what you described. I think its part number is 36581 'SECURE A SNAP FOR KNOBS'

Good luck, keep us posted on what you find.

Dreamtimers


----------

